# Good book recommendation on NT use of the OT



## Eoghan (Apr 1, 2015)

Having subscribed to the "one plain meaning" of scripture I struggle with the NT use of the OT. It continues to be a sore point with me and I would like to know if anyone out there has put this one to rest.

Paul is _the_ theologian of the NT. He alone seems to have wrestled or wrangled the OT to make sense in the context of the Gospel. I almost weep when I read that after the resurrection Jesus explained everything from the OT starting with Moses. Why didn't anyone write it all down?

Anyway two examples will perhaps give some idea of my angst. 

Spring Conference we were reading Hebrews 2 and it's use of Psalm 8. Verse 7 refers to mankind as being made a little lower than the angels and goes on to say that all of creation under our feet. (Psalm 8 in context is referring to our place in the created order) Verse 8 then goes on to speak of not seeing all things in subjection to "him". 

The expositor followed the exposition of verse 8 as referring to us, mankind. Why I asked did he not clarify that "him" was a collective noun for mankind? Would it not have been clearer to use a plural "us"? The answer I think I got was that Paul was continuing to use the collective noun (singular) from the passage and that the link and continuity was better reflected in the singular. 

I have in the past been tempted to apply this as a Messianic passage, yet it appears not to be that in context either in the OT or Paul's use in the NT.


The other occasion is in reading FF Bruce on Romans 10. On p198 he speaks of Paul reinterpreting Deuteronomy 32 with reference to the new gospel situation. This stands out as a sore thumb to me yet Bruce does not even pause to sooth my ruffled hermeneutics. I don't think he is alone in using such language without explaining the parameters within which Paul can "reinterpret". 

The implied message is that the Apostles just quoted what they needed as "proof texts" without due reference to original context! I don't like it, I don't like it a lot!

So pdf files? mp3 sermons? book recommendations?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 1, 2015)

In my humble opinion, the passage in Hebrews refers to how man was _supposed_ to be before the fall, and how the humanity of Christ ultimately restores the humanity of man. In other words, it is about man in one sense and Jesus in another. The author essentially says that this is how things should be, but we don't see things as being this way, but we do see Jesus, who will restore all things. As far as books regarding the NT use of the OT, I would recommend Carson and Beale's massive volume "Commentary on the New Testament Use of the Old Testament."


----------



## TheOldCourse (Apr 1, 2015)

Greg Beale has written a handbook of the NT's interpretation of the OT as well as co-edited with Don Carson a commentary on the NT's use of the OT which are both excellent. His NT Biblical Theology is excellent as well--it's not a commentary but it does show extensively how NT writers developed OT themes. Very useful resources all for the kind of questions you describe.

Here's the commentary on Amazon, for instance: Commentary on the New Testament Use of the Old Testament: D. A. Carson, G. K. Beale: 9780801026935: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 1, 2015)

I found this book to be beneficial. Richard Longenecker, Biblical Exegesis in the Apostolic Period (2nd Edition, 1999).

Also the following article was quite helpful in surveying the various scholarly positions. The New Testament Use of the Old Testament: www.tms.edu/m/tmsj13d.pdf


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 1, 2015)

Here's another recommendation for the Beale NT Theology and his Commentary on the NT Use of the OT.


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 2, 2015)

Bill The Baptist said:


> As far as books regarding the NT use of the OT, I would recommend Carson and Beale's massive volume "Commentary on the New Testament Use of the Old Testament."



I bought this several years ago - it lists references and allusions rather than explain an apostolic hermeneutic


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 2, 2015)

Bill The Baptist said:


> As far as books regarding the NT use of the OT, I would recommend Carson and Beale's massive volume "Commentary on the New Testament Use of the Old Testament."



I bought this several years ago - it lists references and allusions rather than explain an apostolic hermeneutic


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 2, 2015)

Jimmy the Greek said:


> I found this book to be beneficial. Richard Longenecker, Biblical Exegesis in the Apostolic Period (2nd Edition, 1999).
> 
> Also the following article was quite helpful in surveying the various scholarly positions. The New Testament Use of the Old Testament: www.tms.edu/m/tmsj13d.pdf



Thanks Jim I have ordered the book


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 2, 2015)

The Right Doctrine from the Wrong Texts?: Essays on the Use of the Old Testament in the New: G. K. Beale: 9780801010880: Amazon.com: Books


----------

